# Scientists discover the molecule responsible for causing feelings of depression



## Guest

I found this to be interesting here is a internet articule about scientists discovered the molecule responsible for causing feelings of depression

"scientists have now discovered that the protein receptor CRF1 is responsible for releasing hormones which can cause anxiety and depression over extended periods of time. The protein receptor is found in the brain and controls our response to stress. When it detects stress molecules released by the hypothalamus, it releases these hormones."

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/scientists-discover-the-molecule-responsible-for-causing-feelings-of-depression-8724471.html

here is the complete articule if you guys would like to read it in its entirety


----------



## GroupHug

whoa


----------



## heartless

I saw that on the facebook page "i fucking love science" (i recommend u to like this page, it's brilliant). Very exciting news for many people who suffer from clinical depression, maybe treatment options or even "cure" will be available sooner than everyone originally expected. Or maybe they will create a new side-effects free (almost) street drug, lol.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE

I love when science tries to break down human emotion with their lab coats and microscopes- this is how "disorders" and suppression drugs are created so we don't have to deal with our own emotions and fears. How sick is this world??


----------



## gasspanicc

lol i don't think science says that, but this clearly facilitates depression, AND WHATS WRONG WITH TAKING A PILL TO mAKE EVERYthing feel betteR


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE

gasspanicc said:


> lol i don't think science says that, but this clearly facilitates depression, AND WHATS WRONG WITH TAKING A PILL TO mAKE EVERYthing feel betteR


"Pills are good......Pills are gooooooood" - Lloyd Christmas from Dumb and Dumber


----------



## timzie

thanks for the link...very interesting


----------



## Guest

..


----------



## Guest

..


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE

Dreamer* said:


> The mind is astonishing. Think it will get figured out in about 300 years though!


I'd say that forecast is close to accurate Dreamer!!!


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE

Dreamer* said:


> One member of my depression group responds to nothing. She has been in the hospital 5 times now. Suicidal on 2 occasions and literally completely unable to even MOVE -- 6 months sick, month-long hospital visits. She almost killed herself once.
> 
> This gives her a small grain of hope.


That sounds awful, I will vouch for pills to an extent, i just fight them at all costs on my end if i can. As long as there is not reliance on the pill than I would support it, especially if it helps someone get to the appropriate frame of mind to address underlying issues. I hope this woman can recover someday.


----------



## Guest

NEEDMOREBLAZE said:


> That sounds awful, I will vouch for pills to an extent, i just fight them at all costs on my end if i can. As long as there is not reliance on the pill than I would support it, especially if it helps someone get to the appropriate frame of mind to address underlying issues. I hope this woman can recover someday.


I wish she could recover but she has severe bipolar. Since she can recall. She's been on a roller coaster her entire life. She goes into remission but then out of nowhere she can have a recurrence. One does not recover from bipolar or shizophrenia for example, but one may have fewer limitations than others. Actress Carrie Fisher is very open about her bipolar. "Princess Leia" ... her book "Postcards from the Edge"/subsequent film is about her bipolar.

The saddest thing in my life is my first real boyfriend -- college -- has schizophrenia. He's my age (54) now.

He has worked in audio-visual, high level computer programming, music and then has been homeless -- on and off, his entire life, functioning, then non functioning -- he becomes extremely paranoid. He has been on disability for about 9 years. In a half-way house. I'm actually planning to phone him as his birthday is coming up. We chat about once a year. He is the strongest perosn I know. I saw him falling apart when we were going out. He had a bad genetic hand -- his mother was schizoprhenic.

It doesn't matter that we don't know how to fully treat these illnesses, but they are indeed medical illnesses. Whatever helps is a freakin' miracle. Also, manipulating genes looks like another way to help.

Medication works very well for some people. It doesn't work at all for others. Also, the elderly who may become seriously depressed cannot tolerate medictions -- geez, I have trouble with coffee as I get older -- they respond very well to ECT. For some it is the only alternative -- to death. To suicide.

I'll take life with compromises over death any day. I also have another close friend who commited suicide in 2004. She was too ashamed to seek help. She didn't have to die. I feel great guilt -- that "what if I did this or that?" "Why didn't I insist she talk to me." She was giving things away, to me, to others. That is a bad sign I wish I had seen.

Hindsight is 20/20. I don't beat myself about it anymore. It was just a terrible loss, and she didn't have to die. She felt she had nothing left to give which wasn't true. But when seriously suicidal, you lose all perspective. But the worst thing, is her Catholic family didn't believe in mental illness. She needed some form of treatment early on for some issues. But she kept up a front. Her Priest said she needed to read the Bible more. Brillinat.


----------



## Vitellius

So is there a cure to this ?


----------



## Guest

..


----------



## Guest

...


----------



## Guest

Susto said:


> "People will do anything, no matter how absurd, to avoid facing their own souls."
> ― C.G. Jung


Wise words..


----------



## Guest

Dreamer* said:


> Not sure what you are referring to. The topic here is depression -- severe depression. This is just one step further in research that may one day lead to excellent vs. mediocre treatment for depression which is a neurological/medical illness.
> 
> There is no cure for chronic clinical depression though it can come and go throughout life. Some people have a few episodes in a lifetime. Others struggle with it every day.
> 
> Remember we are all different. We are all unique. We weren't made in a factory -- identical to each other.
> 
> There is also no cure for so many medical illnesses I won't name them. I always like to remind people of cancer -- as I have it IN REMISSION, I am never considered cured as cancer is not understood. People seem to think they know about it, but they don't -- unless they have it.
> 
> Fortunately, many people can have great lives with a lot of difficulties -- but many factors can and do help.
> 
> The goal is the highest quality of life we can acheive, and some joy and love and peace of mind. We use so many tools to get there. Science, psychology, self-examination, medication, excercise, healthy lifestyle. One step at a time. Life is a journey, not a destination.


Dumb words..


----------



## heartless

Fearless said:


> My favourite psychiatrist (Dr. Csernus) said in a video, that depression is a very, very rare condition. Because, real depression has NO psychological cause, it's an illness. Most people who say "I'm depressed", but have psychological causes ( they are poor, they don't love themselves, they hate their lives, they are in a bad relationship, etc..) they really have a depressive reaction, which has nothing to do with any type of "illness", nor chemical imbalance. He says the same for panic disorder. It's very very rare. Most people who have panic attacks have a panic reaction to a certain life issue.
> 
> But he says, real depression (chemically induced) does exist, and it's a great excuse for people who don't want to face their unresolved life issues. I'm depressed, leave me alone, don't blame me! You don't know what I'm going through! I'm ill!!!!
> 
> People on this site who say they are ill, or "have" depression, but in certain posts say that "my DP disappeared for a day", what they really do, is admitting that their DP is *depended on and effected by their actual mood. *Which means they are totally healthy.


people who are depressed for no reason are diagnosed with "clinical depression". 
I agree with your favorite psychiatrist...
a couple of months ago, a good friend of mine died, and his parents fell into a big black hole of depression. They were prescribed lexapro. It made me chock.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Guest

...


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Guest

Ohhh Dear God.. Please save us from this Woman!

"Too much 'knowledge' not enough wisdom will get you nowhere..." Philos 2013 AD

Dreamer... I'm sick and tired of reading this utter... b/s!

Please.. take a vacation.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Guest

..


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Guest

..


----------



## Guest

Back on the topic of the article; it looks like the found the link between chronic stress and anxiety and depression. So, while their are certainly some people who have a medical issue that would benefit from this, they are very likely a minority to the vast number of people who have chronic stress and thus anxiety and depression based on this model from emotional and life issues. The issue is any medication based on this finding would mostly be prescribed to people who are anxious or depressed do to, in example, a crappy job they hate. So, instead of doing something about the crappy job and fixing depression/anxiety that way, the person will just take a pill and continue do something that is clearly harmful to them.

There are people who seriously need a medication based on this, but then their is the huge amount of other people who will just use it to cover up the impact of poor emotional health and bad life choices. I say this because depression rates have been rising in the past few decades and continue to do so at an alarming rate which clearly points to lifestyle as a primary cause in most cases.


----------



## Guest

...


----------



## Guest

I used the work thing as an EXAMPLE, to try and illustrate the point that it would be better for people who can to try and change the circumstances that cause their depression to do so over covering it up with medication. But, instead of looking at the point behind it you just got wrapped up in the details of the example and put words in my mouth to make me look disrespectful.

So, bottom line; do you, or do you not, agree that there are a number of people in this world who take antidepressants to cover up the ill effects of their unhealthy emotional and life situations, even though they have the capacity to change them for the better?

That's what I was trying to say.


----------



## Guest

For the record what you've done in response to two of my posts you didn't agree with is called a strawman fallacy

" In the strawman fallacy, a debater constructs a weakened or just plain unrecognizable form of an opponent's argument, and in defeating it acts like he has defeated the real argument. This is likened to fashioning a dummy out of straw that acts as a stand-in and a scapegoat for the real issue, hence the term "straw man" fallacy."

I've noticed you started doing this after I vaguely defended Fearless on one occasion and brought attention to what I felt was a faulty argument you frequently used against him.

I'm going to assume that you've lumped me in a group with Fearless and now see me as some sort of enemy. I take no one's side, I only take ideas and opinions from people; I felt your's was bad so told you that, it just happened to be to Fearless's favor. I went to your blog because the topic struck me as similar to what I was trying to say, and since you never directly replied to my comment I wanted to be sure I made my point clear to you. You've mentioned Freud to me before as if I understood and followed his views , but the reality is I hardly know a thing about him. When you first brought up Freud while talking with me I could tell you we're starting to categorize me with Fearless because of our similar ideas, so you assumed that I must also take Freud's word as law.


----------

